# Son's Navy Graduation



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Some pics of the ceremony



































There were 972 graduates. The ceremony was beautiful and needless to say we are _extremely_ proud!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations to your son. He looks very proud in his uniform, and I know you must all be proud of him.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your son's graduation. I thank both you and him for his service to our country.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats to your Son for Graduating.
Where will he be stationed at? I'm not sure what they call the Navy's courses but what is his MOS?
I hope he had fun when he thinks back on the training, and made a lot of friends...!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations to you and yours!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

jdubbya, please extend a sincere congratulations and thank you to your son.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That wasnt Great Lakes was it? Tell him thanks for his service. He will always remember boot camp as one of the best times he has his entire career. I know it sounds crazy but trust me on that one.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lilly said:


> Congrats to your Son for Graduating.
> Where will he be stationed at? I'm not sure what they call the Navy's courses but what is his MOS?
> I hope he had fun when he thinks back on the training, and made a lot of friends...!


He leaves Wednesday for Gulfport MS for his A school. He's a Seabee. After that he will likely put in his 4 years.



lowdwnrob said:


> That wasnt Great Lakes was it? Tell him thanks for his service. He will always remember boot camp as one of the best times he has his entire career. I know it sounds crazy but trust me on that one.


Yup! Great Lakes. He had some great stories to share and in spite of how difficult it was, I know from talking to him that he'll never forget the experience.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations to your son; I know you must be very proud!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Congrats! You have got to be so proud! Give him huge conrats from me please!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

congratulations !!! job well done.


----------

